# Suicks???



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone still consider suicks anymore as a primary bait? I haven't read about anyone fishing them in a long time. I wasn't sure whether or not new/better lure designs have resulted in them being less productive or if it's just a coincidence that I haven't read anything about them in a long while??? I still have two in my tackle box, but it's been a long time since I've used them. I remember 10 years ago when I fished with a guide on Cave Run and he swore by them in the spring. That was the first time that I had ever used one, but as the years have gone bye I've found that mine have started to collect dust. I never actually caught a fish on one, but I only fished them a limited amount of time. I did however have one monstorous blowup, and the guide on the Cave landed one and lost one in about a two hour span.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,
Most people that I've heard of or read say their #1 musky bait is the 10" suick in perch pattern. One doesn't hear about it because their are fewer casters than a few years ago and the market is flooded with stuff that 'looks prettier' rather than using what is productive. I don't cast that much, but I've heard overwhelmingly that the 10" suick is king!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I do not cast much but when I do I like to use them an they do work
I think most new lures are disigned more to catch the fisherman them the fish I know I have more then a few of them


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The suick will be a producer for years to come. My buddy (1roofmusky) has an orange and black spotted suick nicknamed the "warhero" for good reason. The thing is just covered with teeth marks. He also pulled a tooth out of it that was 3/4" long on Chautauqua. That's why I love wood lures!

Some of the new paint jobs on the Suicks are fricken SWEET. 

http://www.suick.com/colorchart.html


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i love it.."the war hero"..lol....i havent had much luck with suicks, only one musk and a few pike on them. seems i go first to a burt or a leo before a suick... 3/4 tooth, that musta been a BOSS....!!HEHEHEH..


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just like any bait the suick has a right time and right place. I threw a suick quite a bit this fall and have done very good on it . Some guys are hesitant to use one due to the difficulty of hooking a fish on . I have always used 9" in black with a white belly or firetiger.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

I cast suicks every year...they are productive and will never stop catching fish. There is a time and a place as Bulldawg said. Pick your time to cast one accordingly...don't forget you can troll them. Pretty similar to trolling a sledge, just bend the metal lip on the back down a little. It will dive down to a couple feet and has a wide wobble with quick direction change which triggers the strike. 

They can be hard to set the hook when casting...give it a good jerk, and turn it's head!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love all jerkbaits and the suick was one I used a lot before I began building my own stuff.

You can increase your hookups and strikes by using it with a faster rhythm. A sharp, steady sweep after taking up slack moves the bait faster and creates more torque. Also I never allow the bait to "pause" for any length of time, like you might with a neutrally buoyant crankbait. I reel and sweep, reel and sweep, till its back to the boat. Be ready on the first few sweeps, because muskies often strike in the first ten feet of the baits action. They seems to see the bait when it hits the surface, and the second it "stabilizes" and achieves the normal depth, they smash it.

The bait is one of those that defies explanation. It really looks nothing like a bait fish, but they will often attack it when nothing else is producing.

I had a black one in my garage which I finally retired. It accounted for dozens upon dozens of fish over the years and I repainted at least 8 or 9 times over the years.

I would also add that you have to tune the tail rather precisely to get the fish to react to it with consistency...but oh boy, when you get it right, they love it. I also found that not all of them would "tune" properly right out of the package. Like certain crankbaits, I owned a few that seemed like the simply wouldn't tune at all. Sometimes turning screw eye on the nose (where the line attaches) would help achieve a smoother, more productive action.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Vince I never knew you musky fished or made your own lures ???????? LOL


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Aaron, call when you get a chance. I'm about finished with bowhunting. Did well this year.

We'll get together in a few weeks and fire up the lathe and make some jerkbait blanks for you to finish up.


----------

